# Rob + Rob =4 flathead



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Justcrazy fished across the bay from us last night.
He hooked 3 and landed 2. I hooked 2 landed 2.
We both released smaller flathead after landing them but kept 
a couple for pix.










Woody returned to flathead fishing and although he wasn't allowed to
swim he did get in a little flathead lickin










All flathead were released after weights and photos.










Hopefully with 5 bites and 4 flathead landed we can look forward to some good flathead fishing.


----------



## catfishhunterjames (Mar 29, 2010)

what u catch them on just wondering


----------



## bigcatjoe (Sep 6, 2006)

nice fish guys


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Right now most fish are coming on goldfish in the lakes because they stay alive better than most other baits. But if you want to change baits during the night, anything that will fit in a flatheads mouth can be used as bait!

Rob


----------



## smoothkip25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Glad its starting to pick up for you guys! Shouldnt be long now and them big boys will be on fire!!


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice catches....What were the weights Robbie?


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome fish fellas!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad Woody's getting back out. Also glad no one has broken an ankle there yet.  I suspect it'll happen... about the time I get to fish again.


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on the nice fish guys. Been waiting for the bite to pick up!


----------

